# Seven 22



## Hein510 (29/3/14)

Here's the new Seven 22 mod
26650 mod
Watts from 7 to 22


Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

What a massive thing !


----------



## Hein510 (29/3/14)

Ja it looks awesome and solid! I personally like the heavy solid mods this and the Panzer and ofcourse the 134! Probably cause I like big cars like old V8 bakkies!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Agree Hein, much better vape time as well but definitely no chance using it stealth.


----------



## Hein510 (30/3/14)

Just watched this vid now again when I got home (at last) and checks it 30mm! The Project prime is a 35mm so its gonna be even bigger than this beast, but just mechanical!


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)




----------

